# ETA of files return from Borden?



## pipstah (26 May 2004)

Hi all,
         i just had a little question. How long it takes normally to the recruiting center get back your medical? Does the situation right now make that Borden people are **** loaded... it makes almost 2 months that i‘m waiting for my medical... everything is passed except my medical...


----------



## cathtaylor (26 May 2004)

Mine was sent off March 26th 2004 and came back May 12th 2004. Should‘nt be too much longer pip!


----------



## Baskin (26 May 2004)

they told me 2 weeks


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (26 May 2004)

Generally speaking from what I have been told is 3-6 weeks it takes, if their is a problem it could take up to 8 months for them to notify you.


----------



## chriscalow (27 May 2004)

I‘m still waiting, since April.


----------



## MikeM (27 May 2004)

Mine took 3 weeks.


----------



## BF Hawkeye Pierce (27 May 2004)

Well I was searching the forums the other day and people were saying how they "picked up the pace" with the medicals, so hopefully it can be sooner than you think.


----------



## Yes Man (27 May 2004)

Still waiting, was sent in March 22.


----------



## BF Hawkeye Pierce (27 May 2004)

Give them a call and ask them whats going on


----------



## phalen (27 May 2004)

i was told that they are loseing too many ppl for the reserves that they are changing the rule so they don‘t have to wait for the medicals to be sent back anymore.
was told that good chance this would be official june 1st


----------



## Spartan (28 May 2004)

not to be a party pooper but I‘ve been waiting since feb 24 (PRes applicant)
and still no word, so I‘m beginning to have a hunch that something is up wrt my file.


----------



## kbowes (28 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Symchyshyn:
> [qb] not to be a party pooper but I‘ve been waiting since feb 24 (PRes applicant)
> and still no word, so I‘m beginning to have a hunch that something is up wrt my file. [/qb]


I‘ve also applied for PRes (March/04). I was concerned with not having gotten word so I called the unit I hope to be joining. It found out there was an issue with ERC. I investigated further and pretty much determined it be an issue regarding my credit history. My point is give them a call. Perhaps there‘s a similar issue with your application (not to say it‘s credit related). At the very least you‘ll get an update.


----------



## cathtaylor (28 May 2004)

Hi Kurbo did you call to find out what‘s up with this credit history? Hope you find out soon I know how it feels to be waiting. I‘m going reg and I‘ve applied early Febuary just waiting for the ERC.


----------



## cathtaylor (28 May 2004)

By the way on a good note my medical did came back and I passed.


----------



## kbowes (28 May 2004)

Hi Cath,

I called just over a week ago to see if my medical made it to Borden. I had to get a follow-up completed by my Dr. The Sgt confirmed it was there but told me of this ‘ERC‘ issue. She had no details of it, but all I could think of was a possible credit issue. She also told me that I should be called within a week for clarification. I spoke with her yesterday and after a couple of transfers I spoke with a Capt who had my file. He commented that there was a ‘hit‘ on my ERC and added that that it must have to do with a criminal record or maybe a debt going to collections. Since I have no record, I quickly fig‘d out the deal. Long story short, I‘m in the process of getting confirmation of a paid debt (from sev‘rl years ago) fwd‘d to him. Also, my med file is still in Borden. 

Congrats on passing your med though! Sounds like your very close


----------



## GrahamD (28 May 2004)

> not to be a party pooper but I‘ve been waiting since feb 24 (PRes applicant)
> and still no word, so I‘m beginning to have a hunch that something is up wrt my file.
> [/qb]


I had the same hunch up until about 10 days ago.

My file was supposed to be sent on March 1st.  I was told specifically that it WAS sent.  I called 3 times after 6 weeks had gone by, and was told the first 2 times that my file was "still in Borden".  The third time, I actually got to speak to the medical Sgt, who informed me that the medical Dept. was never notified that I completed my interview, and therefor my file was never sent to Borden.

Now my medical is over 6 months old, my PT results are good for about another 10 weeks, and I‘m moving across the country in 7 days, which is sure to snafu my file even more.

My point with this little tangent is just to encourage you to call the recruiting center, speak to whoever is in charge of the medical dept., and get a definitive answer about why your file has been MIA for so long.


----------



## mkymk (28 May 2004)

I just got off the phone with an officer from the recruiting center and they told me that they are down to a single officer reviewing the medical files in Borden. ie. my chances of attending BMQ on June 28 is not looking good.


----------



## BF Hawkeye Pierce (28 May 2004)

Darn you think they would have more people on it. Ohwell, that July 1st thing looks promising  


> i was told that they are loseing too many ppl for the reserves that they are changing the rule so they don‘t have to wait for the medicals to be sent back anymore.
> was told that good chance this would be official june 1st


----------



## Spartan (29 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Kurbo:
> [qb] I‘ve also applied for PRes (March/04). I was concerned with not having gotten word so I called the unit I hope to be joining. It found out there was an issue with ERC. I investigated further and pretty much determined it be an issue regarding my credit history. My point is give them a call. Perhaps there‘s a similar issue with your application (not to say it‘s credit related). At the very least you‘ll get an update. [/qb]


I‘ve been talking to both my recruiting contact officer and the Sgt Med Tech- both here at CFRC Wpg, and they both have told me that all they can tell me is that it was sent in and its status is still in Borden...


----------



## Northern Touch (30 May 2004)

It looks like this is almost a cross country problem.

I was told I should recieve a call soon, in about April.  Well, its June in 2 days and still no call.  Just keep calling the recruiting office, and then your unit then the recruiting office then your unit again to check in everynow and then.

I was told 2 weeks ago my file and everything is good, and I would be good to go for the summer, yet still no call.  So its back to calling them next week.

I think it just become a problem especially for students who are trying to get summer jobs in and are kept waiting.  I guess thats just a quirk of the process though.


----------



## chriscalow (4 Jun 2004)

Well, I just got "the letter", My medical went to Borden early February.  They said my "asthma" was the reason, but it's retarded, all the things they asked for me to do to appeal it, were EXACTLY the same things that I had my doctor fill out for them in February (assessment, potential limitations, follow up?), all these things he said would not be a hindrance in ANY way, the officer in the letter said that from reviewing my doctor's notes, that my condition would make employment in the forces impossible at this time.  I took the letter to my doctor, he was as shocked as I was, maybe even more, so he set me up to go in for the Pulmonary Function Test, and he is going to write a personal letter to the officer, stating that I have nothing wrong with me.  The letter also asks that I prove that I am symptom and treatment free for at least 12 months.  My doctor has nothing in my file related to asthma since late 2001 early 2002.  Much more than 12 months.  But I have faith, I'll jump through their hoops, because in the end, this setback will probably make me a better soldier anyway.


----------



## Tyrnagog (4 Jun 2004)

Hey all..

I had my med file sent to Borden beginning of April.  Just got word back from CFRC Med tech that my results were in.  2 months.  Oy!

No surprises I passed..   I am glad they submitted my file to the selection board in advance of medical results.  I imagine I will get those results in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Andyd513 (4 Jun 2004)

My medical and all documentation were in mid march, it took about 10 days for the CFRC med staff to look it over and give it the okay, then it was about 5 weeks from early april to mid may it was in Borden, back by the 10th of May. They never called me about it being a positive result though, I had to call them. Also despite the fact I knew I had a spot in the unit from about the 15th of May (talked to the unit) the CFRC never called me until the 25th, 2 days before I was sworn in on the 27th.

Just another heads up to call the CFRC if you're ever in doubt. Also  keep in contact with your unit, they want you in as bad as you want in!


----------



## girlfiredup (5 Jun 2004)

QY Rang cdt said:
			
		

> Well, I just got "the letter", My medical went to Borden early February.   They said my "asthma" was the reason, but it's retarded, all the things they asked for me to do to appeal it, were EXACTLY the same things that I had my doctor fill out for them in February (assessment, potential limitations, follow up?), all these things he said would not be a hindrance in ANY way, the officer in the letter said that from reviewing my doctor's notes, that my condition would make employment in the forces impossible at this time.   I took the letter to my doctor, he was as shocked as I was, maybe even more, so he set me up to go in for the Pulmonary Function Test, and he is going to write a personal letter to the officer, stating that I have nothing wrong with me.   The letter also asks that I prove that I am symptom and treatment free for at least 12 months.   My doctor has nothing in my file related to asthma since late 2001 early 2002.   Much more than 12 months.   But I have faith, I'll jump through their hoops, because in the end, this setback will probably make me a better soldier anyway.



Sorry to hear about that.   I hope everything works out for you.   I'm still waiting for an answer on my med file which I hope comes back good to go and I hope it's not at the last minute either but better to have the green light than to wait a whole year.   June 28th is fast approaching and it's frustrating not knowing what the turn of events will be in the next several weeks.   Ah well.. life rolls on.   Keep pressin though and soldier on.


----------

